# Too low to sleep?



## Willowz (Oct 25, 2010)

I've heard alot of people talk about this. What level should I be aiming for before bed, because obviously she won't eat overnight and it may drop even more and she may go hypo overnight. We've not experienced a hypo yet and I'm a bit scared if I'm honest. At the moment she has 3 meals and 3 snacks a day - one just before bed. 

Any ideas


----------



## bev (Oct 25, 2010)

It can vary depending on what level of activity has happened through the day and when the last meal was eaten. You will start to understand these things after a while - so dont worry.

If the meal was eaten over 4 hours before and the level is 9 - then I would say its fine to go to sleep on this. But if the level was 5 - then this is too low and could mean you have the bolus wrong or the carbs wrong - or there has been a lot of activity through the day and its catching up - so give a small snack. If hypo - we use the mini cans of coke as its 15 carbs.

To begin with I would say no lower than 9 - just until you feel more confident you have the basal insulin right. Levels normally drop at 3am - so it is advisable to check at this time to see if this is happening. 

This is early days for you so I wont confuse things, dont worry - you will start to understand your child's body more than anyone and will be able to make good decisions for yourself very soon.Bev


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 25, 2010)

K always has some milk and a cookie about an hour before bed/ final test because that is what we did before dx and we have tried to keep as may things as possible the same. With her if she is under about 6.5 at bedtime she has another cookie (about 5 carbs, say a rich tea) but obviously if she were hypo would treat that same as any time of day (but not go to bed til reading up to 8 or 9). 
try not to worry too much about night time hypo's - K  has been dx now for 7 months and has yet to go hypo in the middle of the night (as far as I know). having the snack just before bed will help this, but if you feel like testing during the night i would do so
I agree with bev tho' - it is early days yet and anything under 10 at bedtime would be fine, and we still dont give any adjustments of Novarapid at bedtime unless she is over 20 (as long as no keytones - which K hasnt had since dx thank goodness)
Good luck but try not to worry - not easy I know


----------



## MrsBoyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Dylan gets tested before his bedtime snack and he can be anywere from 14-5 
But i still give him the same bed time snack every night and he doesnt have hypos in the night unless he is poorly


----------

